# Review my recipe. Novice mixer.



## MIKE6236 (29/8/21)

Good day to all. 

I created this thread for the novice mixers(like me) with the hope to share a simple recipe and mabey get a review or two from experienced mixers and vapers. 

Well I just mixed up the best juice I mixed so far.
I'm hoping that a few leaders in the community can mix themselves a small batch and give a little advice.

I'm naming this creation,
*Subtle Summer Ice*



Any feedback will be much appreciated. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (29/8/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Good day to all.
> 
> I created this thread for the novice mixers(like me) with the hope to share a simple recipe and mabey get a review or two from experienced mixers and vapers.
> 
> ...


Really can't fault it at all, nice to see just enough sweetener added, to me throwing sweetener at a recipe is just masking a poor recipe but like the rest of your mix the % looks productive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/21)

I’m no expert but your PG/VG ratio doesn’t look ok. It should probably be the other way around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## MIKE6236 (29/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m no expert but your PG/VG ratio doesn’t look ok. It should probably be the other way around



Haha. Sorry about that. Im using a 20/80 premix base. So did not even notice that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (29/8/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Haha. Sorry about that. Im using a 20/80 premix base. So did not even notice that.


1.You say you using a 20/80 premix base, the ratio in your recipe shows 25/75. This will be because of the amount of PG in the concentrates offset by the amount of VG in the nic (if your nic is VG based) 
If you using VG based Nic then you gonna have to shake the hell out of that nic before you use it so you don't have nic hotspots.
2. How much are you mixing, 120mls according to the calculator. Try mixing at 100 multiples it's easier.
3. A 4.5% for FA (FlavorArt) is a tad high. I normally don't use FA above 2.5 or I find I get a chemical taste 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/8/21)

DougP said:


> A 4.5% for FA (FlavorArt) is a tad high. I normally don't use FA above 2.5 or I find I get a chemical taste


For FA Watermelon this is actually a good ratio as it's not as strong as most FA flavours.



MIKE6236 said:


> *Subtle Summer Ice*
> View attachment 237942


I would actually bump the Super Sweet to 0.50% (remember, sweetener enhances the flavour, it does not just add sweetness) and take the ice down to 1.00%. Then the coconut might be a bit high, but I see what you're doing here, so leave it there but maybe in a second bottle try it at 0.4%. Same comments about the PG/VG ratio. A 80/20 premix is actually 80VG and 20PG, which would make it understandable that you're using VG nic, so just adjust that on your calculator (FYI, 75PG 25VG would be too thin, even for a pod device). Otherwise it looks good and at the end of the day if you're happy, then go for it.

[EDIT] If you like, 0.2% FLV Wild Melon would go well in here as well.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DougP (29/8/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> For FA Watermelon this is actually a good ratio as it's not as strong as most FA flavours.
> 
> 
> I would actually bump the Super Sweet to 0.50% (remember, sweetener enhances the flavour, it does not just add sweetness) and take the ice down to 1.00%. Then the coconut might be a bit high, but I see what you're doing here, so leave it there but maybe in a second bottle try it at 0.4%. Same comments about the PG/VG ratio. A 80/20 premix is actually 80VG and 20PG, which would make it understandable that you're using VG nic, so just adjust that on your calculator (FYI, 75PG 25VG would be too thin, even for a pod device). Otherwise it looks good and at the end of the day if you're happy, then go for it.
> ...


on the watermelon I haven't used that yet so wasn't aware that it wasn't so strong.
I am not sure if he trying to mix at 75PG/VG25 or the other way around. I would sudder to even try and vape a 75% Pg base mix.
Also agree on dropping the ice to 1.0 %. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (30/8/21)

DougP said:


> How much are you mixing, 120mls according to the calculator. Try mixing at 100 multiples it's easier



I would imagine using weight when mixing so makes no difference!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

